

Due to part-time? - Jaggu

Entremate  ( www.entremate.com ) started in 2003 and I have personally seen advantages of that. It is just one another way to find other business minded people. But person started that in part time - no risk - and result as a result, it is now on ebay for just 899$.<p>Whats % chances to become successful in part time business? I say 10-15%.
======
gscott
entremate.com looks like just a message board with maybe 100 messages posted.
I don't want to devalue it totally but it doesn't seem to be worth even near
$900.

------
run4yourlives
I'm not sure how you value yourself, but even a simple message board would
cost me a lot more than $900 - time wise - to make.

~~~
gscott
If you were to write the messageboard yourself yes, that is true it would take
at least a week maybe even two depending upon how many features you put into
it.

At the bottom of this site it says: Portal By vbPortal Version 3.5.0
<http://www.phpportals.com/modules.php?name=Credits>

But I have just figured out the value, there seems to be 11,242 registered
users and they are not active. The value is figuring out a way to make those
users interact with the site. I believe the site is the problem not the idea.
Bringing together a better portal suited to there needs would be key, provide
them an additional value because there isn't enough there now.

If 2/3's of the 11,242 users are quality or maybe even half I would market
that (the users not the forum) as worth $900 rather then the site. Let someone
else figure out how to remake the site into something that would draw these
people back in..

